# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Главные причины

## Злобс

При каких обстоятельствах вы бы покончили с собой?

----------


## Балда

Одиночество.

----------


## neji

угроза армии, тюрьмы, психушки
перспектива стать отцом или бомжом (как круто я одно к другому приравнял)
первое что в голову пришло, лол, да мало ли обстоятельств может быть? когда смысла цепляться за жизнь не видишь, от чего угодно можно покончить с собой

----------


## Злобс

А для меня одиночество не главная проблема

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Если  бы  меня  из дома погнали  или сильно  на  мозги капали.

А так  - никогда.

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

Я пытался... Причины?  :Smile:  Причин нет, есть обстоятельства! Когда разум выносит вердикт, а чувства бросаются в скорбь и панику... Это бесконтрольно.

----------


## Злобс

А если бы вы допустим стали бы инвалидами, т.е. не смогли бы ходить, вы бы покончили с собой?
Или, еще приведу пример: вы попали в аварию, машина загорелась и вы обгорели и ваша внешность стала чудовищной, восстановлению не подлежит, что бы вы предпочли суицид или жить смирившись с тем, что превратились в чудовище?

----------


## _lamer

> или жить смирившись с тем, что превратились в чудовище?


   Да в инете все такие, смирились с внутренним уродством. И никто чет не кончает собой. Суицид - удел деструктивных личностей, не люблю таких. Лет 200 назад, помнится, неудачливого суицидника могли потом казнить, а всё имущество переписать государству. Я бы тоже ввёл серьёзные санкции против суицидников.

----------


## Pechalka

Протестую! Не нужно никаких санкций! Каждый человек волен делать со своей судьбой, что хочет!
Допустим, если человек обречен и мучительно долго умирает, он имеет право попросить эвтаназию провести или убить себя.

----------


## _lamer

> Протестую! Не нужно никаких санкций! Каждый человек волен делать со своей судьбой, что хочет!
> Допустим, если человек обречен и мучительно долго умирает, он имеет право попросить эвтаназию провести или убить себя.


   ха-ха-ха..так и знал что кто-то из либералов взбрыкнёт. ламер такой провокатор.
  нет, какие такие права. нужно как минимум отдать то, что потрачено обществом на тебя. права качать не мешки ворочать. а эвтаназия, мои истые верующие, основными религиями считается грехом. если допустить прецедент, то каждый 10й начнёт доказывать, что ему нужно срочно выпилиться. биомассу нужно держать в кулаке как эрегированный...вообщем в железных тисках, ибо неуправляемая тупая масса, в отсутствие царя как в голове, так и на троне, стремится к деградации и не заинтересовано ни в развитии, ни в том, чтобы приносить какую-то пользу. закон жизни. если я не прав, начальники не нужны. все сами будут добросовестно работать от звонка до звонка. совесть же не позволит сачковать.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> А если бы вы допустим стали бы инвалидами, т.е. не смогли бы ходить, вы бы покончили с собой?


 В  этом  случае  я бы кайфовал  получал  пенсию  и обоснованно  не  работал.  Не  то  чтобы молюсь об этом, но и не против.



> Или, еще приведу пример: вы попали в аварию, машина загорелась и вы обгорели и ваша внешность стала чудовищной, восстановлению не подлежит, что бы вы предпочли суицид или жить смирившись с тем, что превратились в чудовище?


 А, есть  такая  девка   про  которую  говорят  что  она  на волан-де-морта  похожа.




> ха-ха-ха..так и знал что кто-то из либералов взбрыкнёт. ламер такой провокатор.
> нет,


 Ага, провокатор.  Попробовал  на  лурке бы  провоцировать.  После первого  поста  слив и  нокдаун.
А ведь  там  истовое  логово  сочных  задротов.  Которых   и десятку  ламеров не  скушать, правда.




> какие такие права. нужно как минимум отдать то, что потрачено обществом на тебя.


 Общество  пары   садистов-алкашей.  Нужно не отдавать им  ничего  и  прописать люлей.

----------


## _lamer

> Ага, провокатор. Попробовал на лурке бы провоцировать. После первого поста слив и нокдаун.
> А ведь там истовое логово сочных задротов. Которых и десятку ламеров не скушать, правда.


   О да..супер слив. Интересно, в баре как бы они сливали мужиков. Или хотя бы меня. Мне бы 10 таких как ты в самый раз.

----------


## Злобс

> А, есть такая девка про которую говорят что она на волан-де-морта похожа.


 вот я и вспомнила что читала в инете про такой случай

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

> А если бы вы допустим стали бы инвалидами, т.е. не смогли бы ходить, вы бы покончили с собой? Или, еще приведу пример...


 ПОВТОРЮ - "когда разум выносит вердикт, а чувства бросаются в скорбь и панику". Если у Вас есть жена, близкие люди, которые всё-равно останутся с Вами - это одно дело. А когда ты реально становишься никому не нужен, разум осознаёт это и в минуту осознания становится невыносимо тошно жить...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Интересно, в баре как бы они сливали мужиков.


 Хы-хы-хы..  Ответ немного  предсказуем.

Ладно, представляю  как  они  тебя  бесят  если  даже у меня эти  лурчане  вызывают  лёгкое  отторжение,  своей  засохшей  за  десятилетия задротской  слизью.
Не  усох  как  они  ещё, хотя стремительно иду к  успеху.



> Мне бы 10 таких как ты в самый раз.


 Нео  был  реальным  мужиком, а  агент  Смит  комочком  слизи и нервов.

Даже сотня  таких  как я  не  подошла  бы к тебе.  Адекватному человеку не  хочется получать  по  нежному личику.
Хотя,  не знаю  с кем ты можешь  разговаривать  без драки в реале, если ты такой  каким  себя  описываешь. 
Реальные  мужики  встретиться не могут  зная  что  это   закончится смертоубийством.
Я  фигею  блин.
И я  ещё  ненормальный.

----------


## trypo

> Даже сотня  таких  как я  не  подошла  бы к тебе.  Адекватному человеку не  хочется получать  по  нежному личику.
> Хотя,  не знаю  с кем ты можешь  разговаривать  без драки в реале, если ты такой  каким  себя  описываешь.


 он обычный интернет- герой.
в реальной жизни ссыт в уголочке.
не стоит боятся всех этих росказней.

любой , кто пишет в интернете : "да я 10 таких ушатаю" ,
100% ссыкло в реале. 
это просто чистейший показатель.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> он обычный интернет- герой.


 Он  говорит что  герой  ПО  СРАВНЕНИЮ  С НАМИ. 

Важное  уточнение.



> Интересно, в баре как бы они сливали мужиков. Или  ХОТЯ БЫ меня.


 То есть, он   пытается  жить  реальной  жизнью, не боится драться, а мы  сидим и писаемся.




> в реальной жизни ссыт в уголочке.


 Курит  одиноко, видно  по  аве  же.

----------


## _lamer

> Хы-хы-хы.. Ответ немного предсказуем.


   А ты как думал. Я троллей не люблю и общаться с ними в принципе. торкви вот получше шарит в этом. Меня раздражает их лихость. 



> Хотя, не знаю с кем ты можешь разговаривать без драки в реале, если ты такой каким себя описываешь. 
> Реальные мужики встретиться не могут зная что это закончится смертоубийством.
> Я фигею блин.
> И я ещё ненормальный.


   Тут я в деда пошёл. Он приезжал и отца бил, потому что тот пил, не работал, нас гонял. Потом уже я немного обтесался и с этим проблемы нет. Вот и твои умники-двачеры - на хрен они мне нужны? Наркоманы, алкаши, баламуты и бездельники бесят меня. Хочется напинать и сказать - работать, негры! Щас скажешь, что я принял рабскую мораль о том, что надо работать. Работа - это повод в жизни. Для многих вещей. Она держит в тонусе, поэтому даже распоследний урка слабее чем вояка-контрактник, ушедший на гражданку. Человеку без цели сложно жить, он морально слабее, поэтому тот, у кого есть мораль, начинает давить на того, у кого нет. Без морали можно жить только кристально чистому ребёнку (сколько бы ему ни было лет), юродивому, чему-то, ещё не покинувшему рай, с доверчивыми глазами. Всем остальным либо глубоко страшно и стыдно за свой образ жизни, каждый баламут боится, что его найдёт какой-нибудь бендеровец Сашко, нанимает тех же бывших вояк, силовиков, а, допустим, какому-нибудь идейному следаку или прокурору на все насрать, он выходит из подъезда и получает автоматную очередь от бандитов. Понимаешь к чему я клоню? В чём сила брат - за кем правда, тот и сильнее. Ничего сложного или сказочного. На том и держусь. Пока у меня не было морали, меня гнобили со всех сторон. Ты мне не откажешь хотя бы и для себя быть ментально устойчивым? Ну и для устойчивости должна быть какая-то зацепка, нужно чего-то держаться.



> любой , кто пишет в интернете : "да я 10 таких ушатаю" ,
> 100% ссыкло в реале. 
> это просто чистейший показатель.


   Вот захотел цепануть меня, а в погоне за троллингом суть потерял. Я ведь то же самое всегда говорил - кто в инете утверждает, что 10 лет занимается греко-римкой и укладывает всех за 3 секунды, тот да, просто придурок.
  trypo=трепло, это я уже давно заметил. А про себя не раз рассказывал о том как меня гнобили и как я учился этому противостоять, иногда безуспешно, а со временем всё лучше и лучше. Вы же должны знать, наверное, что это такое. Меня гнобили=>мне надоело, сайпало=>я стал решать проблему и решил определённым образом. Сам в атаку не лезу, конечно, ну могу только словесно давить. Если чувствую опасность, то убеждаю человека в том, что повод не стоит того, на что я могу пойти. Идиотов мало, которые захотят рисковать здоровьем. Я не быдло, не умею драться в шутку. Я мыслю как наши предки, как зверь - что нужно уничтожить противника, так подсказывают кровь и страх. Потому быдло отказывается от затеи, как я отказался от поездки в логово торквемады. Серьёзный наезд может быть только из-за бабок, а я никому не должен и денег у меня никогда больших не было, пятёрку получу - потрачу на продукты. А там да, там капец, можно прощаться с жизнью или здоровьем. Правила игры я знаю, поэтому не нужно выдумывать когда я сам всё рассказываю о себе и это далеко от идеала героя. Всё в жизни бывает - и позор, и стыд, и страх, но можно быть сильнее этого.



> То есть, он пытается жить реальной жизнью, не боится драться, а мы сидим и писаемся.


   Вот и ты теряешь суть тут же. Я автоматически отвечаю. Меня с юности гнобили, поэтому ответ должен быть определённым. Это уже не защита, а привычка. Ты в меня ткнул какими-то слизняками. Я их ткнул тем, что у меня есть. Нормальная реакция. Потому и жив. Кого-то ткнёшь - бежит, ищет пятый угол, я сам был таким, я ничего не скрываю. В определённый момент - надоело. Начал биться.



> Он говорит что герой ПО СРАВНЕНИЮ С НАМИ.


   Я никогда такое не писал. Это твои домыслы. Или я такой дурак и не понимаю кто тут сидит, тем более что сам был куда как хуже, и тебя, и trypo, об меня можно было вытирать ноги. Любой негатив загонял меня в депрессию и углублял её с каждым годом.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Вот и твои умники-двачеры - на хрен они мне нужны? Наркоманы, алкаши, баламуты и бездельники бесят меня. Хочется напинать и сказать - работать, негры!


 А  чего  ты  за этот  стереотип  уцепился  что  они  не  работают? С  каких  пор у нас  комп перестал  приносить  доход?   
Тот  же  вольнов, про  которого  я  рассказывал, уж поверь  насквозь  прогнивший  двачер, даёт  например  юридические консультации  и  зарабатывает  пожалуй  побольше  пятёрки) 
В  чём проблема-то.




> Я мыслю как наши предки, как зверь - что нужно уничтожить противника, так подсказывают кровь и страх. Потому быдло отказывается от затеи, как я отказался от поездки в логово торквемады.


 Ага, то есть, ты  быдло,  получается..
Ах, неет  - ты гордый  хищник который  не лезет на чужую  территорию) Для  себя всегда  найдётся красивая  характеристика.
)
Ладно,  это  всё  хиханьки  да  хаханьки,  ну а если серьёзно?  Ты понимаешь  как это  дико  смотрится?  Неоправданно  жестоко, неразумно, варварски. 
Ты  не  едешь   к  своему  знакомому, потому   что  боишься (да-да, не  боишься, а трезво  просчитываешь) что  он  тебя   оскорбит, ты   не  стерпишь и  всё  закончится  поножовщиной (точнее,  он  тебя  просто  заколет).  Всё  с твоих  слов, ничего  не домысливал.  И  что  получается?  
Уж  если  торквемада  тебе  не друг..  хах, да нет,  причём тут это.. какой  вывод  сделает посторонний  наблюдатель? Вы  оба  не  умеете ( не хотите) держать  себя  в руках, вот  какой.  Это факт?  Факт.
 Вы  словно  дикие звери,  вот  в  чём  прикол. В  своём  стремлении  преодолеть  социофобию  и забитость, ты  стал  каким-то  причудливым симбионтом  инет-завсегдатая ( всё-таки пишешь  и изливаешь  душу  ты здесь  достаточно  плотно, а  уж  сколько  там  ещё  неизвестных  акков, ты мне только  один  показал)  и  поехавшего   "настоящего  мужика",  который  на  смерть  или  тюрьму  пойдёт, но  "честь"  свою  отстоит.



> Я никогда такое не писал. Это твои домыслы.


 Стоп-стоп,  а ты не  герой,  по  сравнению  с нами?  Нет?



> о сам был куда как хуже, и тебя, и trypo,


 Хуже  меня ты точно не был)  
Если вдруг  сделаешь вид  что  тебе  непонятно  в чём  твоё  геройство ( мало ли, я уже не  удивляюсь  никакому  искажению) то  напоминаю  -  ты  борешься, ходишь  на работу  и  на  вокзалы  к тёмным  сущностям, а мы  лежим  тут  и  прохлаждаемся.



> Вот и ты теряешь суть тут же. Я автоматически отвечаю. Это  привычка, потому и жив.


 


> он пытается жить реальной жизнью, не боится драться, а мы сидим и писаемся.


 Никакого  противоречия  с тем что я сказал.
Мы-то не  умеем  автоматически отвечать.

----------


## trypo

ламер , то что ты ответил на сообщение = тому , что тебя цепануло.
это простой и очевидный факт.
так что даже если и вообразить , что я хотел тебя зацепить - у меня это , по факту , получилось.

ламер - это обычная шиза : полоса белая , полоса красная.
серьезные посты с неким мыслительным содержанием  через несколько мгновений сменяются просто детским трёпом.

для принцессы : жить в реале - это не геройство , это черта любого человека ,
включая и тебя самого.
иметь активную позицию по жизни - это просто ОДИН из способов ,
и ничего в этой жизни не говорит о том , что этот способ чем-то лучше-достойнее любых других.

ламеру : ( не скрываемый зацеп номер 2)
то , что ты пишешь , что , якобы , любой бой для тебя - последний бой (на смерть) , говорит лишь о том ,
что никаких боев в твоей жизни не было.
просто треп , что я могу , а в жизни - обычный пук в лужу.
то , что ты сидишь живой и почти здоровый на этом форуме , однозначное подтверждение вышесказанного.
открывая занавес заблуждения , это не "быдло" избегает боя с тобой из страха смерти ,
это ты избегаешь боя из страха не оправдать ожидания относительно своей собственной несгибаемой решимости пойти до конца.
боишься , что в самый ответственный момент сломаешься и спрячешься в норку.

----------


## _lamer

> Тот же вольнов, про которого я рассказывал, уж поверь насквозь прогнивший двачер, даёт например юридические консультации и зарабатывает пожалуй побольше пятёрки)


   Пятёрка - это аванс. Я только в офисе получал пятёрку, но там пробыл недолго, 3 месяца. Ну и ты опять перекручиваешь, в своём толстом стиле - если человек зарабатывает в инете, это неплохо, но большинству хикка инет оплачивают родители или бабушка, кто-то подрезает пенсию дедушки. Это тоже будешь отрицать? Ну а твой Вольнов или кто там я не шарю - работает и ладно. Я о другом вовсе - о дезадаптации. У меня дядя такой же, только наркоман, а другие - с пустыми шарами, глазами то бишь, завсегдатаи различных инетных игр, прожигающие жизнь как в коконе матрицы. Мне такое не по вкусу. Я так жил, но недолго, и то в далёкой юности. Это скучно.



> Ага, то есть, ты быдло, получается..
> Ах, неет - ты гордый хищник который не лезет на чужую территорию) Для себя всегда найдётся красивая характеристика.


   Опять толстый троллинг. Не надоело? Я пошёл против быдла, для которого оскорбления и вальяжные похлопывания по плечу в пределах нормы. Я не чувствовал за этими комками мышц никакой реальной силы кроме моего страха. Как только страх ослаб, быдло потеряло силу. Мне нужен был только комфорт, а ты не хуже меня знаешь какая у нас страна, тут даже в забегаловку просто так не зайдёшь - обязательно кто-то докопается. Я уж не говорю о рабочих коллективах, ночным похождениям по улице. Всё мимо, призрак, и ты это прекрасно понимаешь.



> Уж если торквемада тебе не друг.. хах, да нет, причём тут это.. какой вывод сделает посторонний наблюдатель? Вы оба не умеете ( не хотите) держать себя в руках, вот какой. Это факт? Факт.


   Ну а каким нужно стать человеком, призрак, без понтов, если с самого детства ты наблюдаешь быдло-поведение, то, как буйный отец избивает мать, бабушку, издевается над тобой, потом всё это повторяется с младшим братом и заканчивается только в тот момент, когда я сам готов отрезать ему голову в отместку за всё мировое быдло. У торкви, насколько он рассказывал, дома тоже постоянный кипиш был, отец тоже буйный, особенно по-пьяне. Даже крыса, будучи загнанной в угол, начнёт огрызаться, поэтому опять толсто и опять мимо, лишь бы что-то писать, неважно какой бред.



> ты стал каким-то причудливым симбионтом инет-завсегдатая ( всё-таки пишешь и изливаешь душу ты здесь достаточно плотно


   Ну года 3 я активно юзаю инет. При этом я год провёл без телика и инета и мне было нормально. Сегодня вот не поехал к терапевту. Позвонил - народу много. Записался на завтра. С того форума ушёл ведь. И отсюда свалю. Как начнётся интенсивное лечение, мне будет не до шуток, опять обострение, побочки ещё хз какие, я никогда таблы не пробовал. Единственно, я всё же постараюсь потом отписаться о конечном результате - помогло не помогло. На этом инет для меня будет окончен, а приняв решение, я придерживаюсь его, тоже факт. 



> Хуже меня ты точно не был)


   Т.е. в школе тебя мог напрячь паренёк-сморчок раза в два ниже ростом и младше на пару-тройку лет? У меня к тому же постоянно отжимали деньги.



> а мы лежим тут и прохлаждаемся.


   Удовольствие от инета скоротечно. Потом наступает скука и рефлексия, лишь бы да кабы. Мне было весело буквально полгода. Остальное - просто потому что нечем было развлечься, а PC игры стали невыносимо тупы и неинтересны. Battlefield, Warface и прочее дерьмо, даже новый total war, всё для быдла, коммерческая ваниль. Надеюсь, хоть тут ты понимаешь о чём я. 



> Никакого противоречия с тем что я сказал.
> Мы-то не умеем автоматически отвечать.


   Все, что мы говорим, имеет контекст разговора, в котором это было сказано. Нельзя свалить в одну кучу все слова, не разбирая к чему они сказаны, в шутку ли, всерьёз ли и из суммы этого хаоса сделать вывод о целом. Конструктивную критику я принимаю к сведению, она бывает очень редка. Единственно, что она была от торкви, иногда, а так в основном я сам расшибаю голову об стену и делаю вывод, без страны советов. 
  Если включишь науку, я тебе поясню, что Эйнштейн открыл (оппа!) теорию относительности. Тролль - это человек, который пытается разрушить, ничего не предлагая взамен. Всё-то ему неладно, как в анекдоте про магазин мужей. Знаешь этот анекдот? Там все женщины дошли до последнего этажа, не удовлетворяясь качествами мужа, их количеством, и остались без ничего. Ты ведёшь себя точно так же. От точки наблюдения зависит и пейзаж. Для тебя в твоём положении всё внешнее суетно как для Экклесиаста, всё - томление духа. Я это понимаю, я же говорил, что я "наркоман". Мне нужно что-то пограничное, по лезвию ножа. Тебе - наука. Так и занимайся ею, для себя. Я ведь тоже изучал для себя, а не для дяди. Мне было интересно, тоже наркотик. Жизнь в принципе наркотик. А для взрослых это товар. Я принимаю правила игры, торгуюсь, но не могу стать как они. Ну или хочу покупать не дольче габана, а ЛСД. Ну а что плохого? Буду ходить в одежде от Большевички, но употреблять ЛСД. И смеяться над теми, кто не может его достать.

----------


## _lamer

> просто треп , что я могу , а в жизни - обычный пук в лужу.


   Ну вот, я был прав - trypo=трепло. Даже по звучанию похоже. Ну ты сильно-то себя так не зарывай, не загоняйся. Купи эспумизан, глядишь, и животик пучить перестанет)

----------


## Злобс

> серьезные посты с неким мыслительным содержанием через несколько мгновений сменяются просто детским трёпом.


 тоже такое замечала.

----------


## _lamer

> тоже такое замечала.


   хах. ну вы сестрицы молодцы. уж скоро сто лет пройдет как я отшил, а всё не уймётесь, преследуете. хватит обижаться. меня Лапочка отшила. мне че её теперь донимать? так же общаемся как раньше, а вы застряли на уровне 5летнего ребёнка, у которого соску отобрали.

----------


## trypo

> Ну вот, я был прав - trypo=трепло. Даже по звучанию похоже. Ну ты сильно-то себя так не зарывай, не загоняйся. Купи эспумизан, глядишь, и животик пучить перестанет)


  у тебя не правильная ассоциация , но очень близкая к задуманной.
могу тебя поздравить с тем , что подобрался ближе всех.  :Smile: 

если ты сможешь , вдруг , остановиться , метая бисер , значит в белую полоску зашел.
в адекватности ты не так и плох.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> ламер , то что ты ответил на сообщение = тому , что тебя цепануло.


 То  что  ламер  ответил  на  сообщение,  равно  тому что  это  ламер)




> иметь активную позицию по жизни - это просто ОДИН из способов ,


 Один  из  способов  жить  в реале?



> и ничего в этой жизни не говорит о том , что этот способ чем-то лучше-достойнее любых других.


 Иметь  активную  позицию  или не  иметь её..  Это  всё  пустые  слова. 
Достойная  жизнь  это  когда тебе  по  кайфу, когда ты в  тонусе как скажет  ламер.   
И  если  у  меня  потребности удовлетворены  без  того  чтобы  работать  в пятёрочке, я  считаю  это   удача.
А  друзей у меня  всё  равно  не  появилось  бы. Никто  не  понимает  почему я оставил  универ, да  потому  что социофобия, как это ни смешно. Какая  нежность, там    адекватные  были  уже, никто  даже не  пытался  толкнуть.  Просто тяготит  меня  стадо, этот  шум-гам.  Противно. Слишком  "живые",  слишком  активные  все.
Как с  обезьянами  в  клетке.
 И какой  смысл  мучиться?  Никакого.  Ламер  этого  не  видит, он видит  смысл  в  драках, в работе, он  воспринимает  это  как необходимость  и настоящую  жизнь. 
Он  ошибается.
Настоящая  жизнь, это  уединиться и общаться  разве  что  дистанционно.  Чтобы  грубые  эмоции  не мешали.

----------


## Злобс

Ламер,Да при чем тут отшил-не отшил!? Я тебе ничего вообще не предлагала, так что меня ты никак не мог отшить, сколько тебе еще это повторять? либо ты тупой, либо делаешь вид что не понимаешь, либо видишь то что хочешь видеть! у меня к тебе отношение испортилось после недавней ссоры вк, где ты мне хамил.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ну а каким нужно стать человеком, призрак, без понтов, если с самого детства ты наблюдаешь быдло-поведение, то, как буйный отец избивает мать, бабушку, издевается над тобой, потом всё это повторяется с младшим братом и заканчивается только в тот момент, когда я сам готов отрезать ему голову в отместку за всё мировое быдло. У торкви, насколько он рассказывал, дома тоже постоянный кипиш был, отец тоже буйный, особенно по-пьяне. Даже крыса, будучи загнанной в угол, начнёт огрызаться, поэтому опять толсто и опять мимо, лишь бы что-то писать, неважно какой бред.


 Выходит,  из-за  тяжёлого  детства, вы  с торквемадой  теперь  больные   и можете  зарезать даже  друзей? 
Ну  тогда и правда лечись, приятель.

Понимаешь   о чём  я?  Или опять я  толстый?





> Т.е. в школе тебя мог напрячь паренёк-сморчок раза в два ниже ростом и младше на пару-тройку лет? У меня к тому же постоянно отжимали деньги.


 Меня, восьмиклассника,  из  начальных  классов   напрягали.




> Удовольствие от инета скоротечно. Потом наступает скука и рефлексия, лишь бы да кабы.


 Возможно.  Частично  ты  прав.  Только  вот  удовольствия  в  том  что  делаешь  ты, вообще нет.  Даже  скоротечного.
А  если дома  тоскливо  стало, вышел, погулял.  Не надо  работать.



> Ну или хочу покупать не дольче габана, а ЛСД. Ну а что плохого? Буду ходить в одежде от Большевички, но употреблять ЛСД. И смеяться над теми, кто не может его достать.


 Реально?  Я тоже  хочу ЛСД  попробовать, деньги  не проблема.  Ламерчик  ну  позязя, ну  позязя,  щас скажешь  что  я  не достоин, ну  прошу  тебя, продаай. Хачу, хачу, хачуу.



> Тролль - это человек, который пытается разрушить, ничего не предлагая взамен. Всё-то ему неладно


   Я  твои  рассуждения(не знаю, насколько  они вяжутся с  реальностью) не  осуждаю, в целом, не  хочешь  дома  сидеть, не сиди, будь  в тонусе, паши, но твои   слова  о  драках  и  поножовщине, это  извини  меня.  Дико.  Борясь  с быдлом, ты  сорвался  как  психопат.  Знаешь,  потом  про  таких  говорят, да он ещё  хуже  быдла.  Быдло-то  подерётся и всё, а этот  ещё  и  пырнёт.  И  считает  себя  правым  и настоящим.
На фиг  нужен  такой  тонус.

----------


## Патрон

> Эйнштейн открыл (оппа!) теорию относительности






"Наш долг - помогать молодёжи" - настоящий аристократ.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  правильно,  по-быстрому  пост  оставил  и смылся. Кто  объяснять  про  камиллу  будет?

----------


## Патрон

> пост оставил


 Сто нарядов вне очереди.

----------


## _lamer

> если ты сможешь , вдруг , остановиться , метая бисер , значит в белую полоску зашел.
> в адекватности ты не так и плох.


   Если я держу ответ даже перед святой толстотой, это вовсе не значит, что я тут скриплю зубами от butthurt'а. Не ты первый, не ты последний грешишь на меня, почём зря. Собака лает, ветер носит.



> Выходит, из-за тяжёлого детства, вы с торквемадой теперь больные и можете зарезать даже друзей? 
> Ну тогда и правда лечись, приятель.


   Дилемма была проста - терпеть поношения или отвечать, плясать под дудку быдла или плевать им в рожу. Я свой выбор сделал, а лечиться надо от другого, в бОльшей степени от невроза, депры и паранойи. Люди чувствуют, что я как раненый зверь, что надо бы попробовать добить, подмять, поэтому и лезут. Как приду в норму, уже не будет нужды сверкать глазами.



> Возможно. Частично ты прав. Только вот удовольствия в том что делаешь ты, вообще нет. Даже скоротечного.
> А если дома тоскливо стало, вышел, погулял. Не надо работать.


    Я уже пояснял - отвечаю автоматом. Ты говоришь, что "работать - плохо, пятёрочка - плохо, офис - плохо, официантом - плохо, на стройке - плохо", поэтому я в ответ пишу что "не работать плохо". 
  Удовольствие есть, но оно потом резко сменяется ломкой, как у наркомана после того как доза отпустит. И опять по новой - кайф-ломка-кайф-ломка. Если я что и делаю, то только пытаюсь взбодрить массы, даже будучи в разобранном состоянии, распадающимся на атомы. У людей есть потенциал, сила желания, они здоровее меня, но ничего не предпринимают, только чешут языком - это однозначно плохо. Ну вот Атака хотя бы учится, ну вроде писала, что какие-то там экзамены сдала на отлично. Уже кое-что. А с меня какой спрос. Какое низкое коварство - полуживого добивать!) 



> Реально? Я тоже хочу ЛСД попробовать,


   Не, лсд боюсь, может слишком вставить. Одна подруга пробовала таблы, но её так попёрло..совсем дурно стало. Мне шизы хватает. Я в образном смысле имел ввиду. Наркотики не пробовал.



> "Наш долг - помогать молодёжи" - настоящий аристократ.


   Хотел ведь вставить Эйнштейн-Пуанкаре, да передумал. Щас подумают, что я не знал.
  Ещё какая-то история в Европе была, когда Альберт переписывался с каким-то математиком или физиком, спросил результат, а в ответном письме написал, что у него получилось то же самое) Тот спохватился, куда-то когти рвать, да вроде не успел. Эти евреи хитрые плять, проныры.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Дилемма была проста - терпеть поношения или отвечать, плясать под дудку быдла или плевать им в рожу. Я свой выбор сделал, а лечиться надо от другого, в бОльшей степени от невроза, депры и паранойи. Люди чувствуют, что я как раненый зверь, что надо бы попробовать добить, подмять, поэтому и лезут. Как приду в норму, уже не будет нужды сверкать глазами.


 Приехать  к знакомому  и  в ответ  на   поношение  зарезать  его, это  нормально?

----------


## _lamer

> Приехать к знакомому и в ответ на поношение зарезать его, это нормально?


   То же самое что и провоцировать на конфликт, зная, что человек не может себя контролировать, те же яйца, только в профиль. И мы не знакомые. Мы никто друг для друга. В интернете всегда так. Остальное - воздушные замки.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> человек не может себя контролировать,


 И  этот  человек  ты.

Что  и требовалось  доказать.

Вопрос  исчерпан.

----------


## _lamer

> И этот человек ты.
> 
> Что и требовалось доказать.
> 
> Вопрос исчерпан.


   И этот человек - он. Я вот не провоцирую в реале людей, тем более тех, кто слабее. Меня 2 соседа провоцировали, я не поддавался. Или ты хочешь сказать, что он нормальнее? Только потому что он сидит там со своим ножом, провоцирует меня - больного, - но ведь ему нужнее, может, ему скучно и хочется кого-нибудь чикнуть, да некого или сразу на него подумают. А так - человек приехал хз откуда, труп скинул. Хз кто откуда и как оказался тут. Да местная гопота чикнула, глухаря повесили на какого-нибудь урку и с концами. Нормальная схемка? И после этого я - главный неадекват, нормально, не?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> . Я вот не провоцирую в реале людей, тем более тех, кто слабее.


 Но  с чего  ты  взял  что  он  бы  обязательно  тебя провоцировал?
Инет это  же одно, а   реал  другое, не  забыл?

Если  что, всегда  говорят  что  поехали  туда-то.  Родственникам.   Если у тебя  их  нет, то  хотя бы  инет-знакомым)

----------


## _lamer

> Но с чего ты взял что он бы обязательно тебя провоцировал?
> Инет это же одно, а реал другое, не забыл?


   Ну в инете же постоянно это делал. А ещё эти рассказы о ноже, который постоянно таскает с собой, что тренировал какой-то там особый удар ножом, от которого трудно увернуться. Какая-нибудь тупая йайа-skinnypuppy или ещё кто наивно бы повелись. Сколько людей полегло, поверив "хочешь конфетку? садись в машинку" и оказались трупами. Да и он рассказывал как конфликтовал с гопником, хотел уже было и его прикончить, и его диваху, и детей. Он не скрывал, что в неадекват мог впадать. А если он гонит, играет, то кто мне даст гарантию, что это действительно игра? Я не могу пойти на риск жизнью, опираясь исключительно на догадки. К девушке одно дело. К непонятному мрачному персонажу, на чужую территорию - другое. Неужели не улавливаешь ничего? Скажешь - я параноик. Да и пускай. Живее буду. Или думаешь мне не страшно было во время конфликтов с мужиками. Просто уже довели меня, поэтому пошёл ва-банк. Теперь уже не хочу. Хочу восстановиться. Лишний риск мне ни к чему.



> Если что, всегда говорят что поехали туда-то. Родственникам. Если у тебя их нет, то хотя бы инет-знакомым)


   Трупу без разницы как дальше развивались события. Опять-таки - не опираюсь на возможности. Я их предупреждаю. А концы можно и обрубить. Тем более, можно назначить встречу на вокзале или дать левый адрес. А в инет он мог выходить через прокси, да много чего. У него 300 штук, он в любой момент может свалить куда угодно. Никто не знает кто он, как выглядит, как его зовут. Даже его золотая ручка - не факт что настоящая. Всё можно подвергнуть сомнению. А потом яма на пустыре, холодный труп. Или ты просто хочешь чтобы меня кто-нибудь почикал?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Даже его золотая ручка - не факт что настоящая.


 Во-во.  Я  думаю  что  это  ты.  Ну,  при  варианте   что  ты  и  торквемада.




> Неужели не улавливаешь ничего?


 Да  я-то  улавливаю. Потому  и хикки.
 Просто привык что  в инете  адекватные  люди, а в реале  агрессивное быдло.
Стереотип  попутал.

----------


## _lamer

> У тебя тоже паранойя насчёт того я "тролль". Я слов этих даже не люблю. Тролль, толсто и так далее.
> Все вопросы я задаю искренне.


   Но ты позволяешь себе заранее считать, что я занимаюсь х..... под непонятными никами. На том форуме у меня была Куница (я не скрывал что это я. мне просто жалко было портить циферку у основного ника) и тот акк, который я тебе показал, я его создал только потому что не хотел размещать на проза.ру, надо было в последний раз что-то написать в литературном стиле, мне становилось всё хуже и хуже. 
  Насчёт "самыйумный" - тупой ник, толсто. Asasin - тоже толсто. Скорее всего, это jeake-Тьма Тичо. Вот он пишет как раз в таком подростковом стиле, ещё butthurtит на разных персонажей, на mrr эту, с которой я вообще почти не общался. Будешь мне приписывать этот бред, я буду называть тебя троллем, потому что я всё сказал. Мне нах не нужны эти игры. Патрон, торкви, ручка, оч важный - тоже не моё. Если ты не понимаешь, это твои проблемы. Я никого из них не видел в скайпе. Меня некоторые видели, например, та же Лапочка из чата, болусиха-Lacan-Karellen-Размус. Они в принципе могут подтвердить и _документальность_ моих фоток - что они одно и то же что и морда лица в скайпе.



> Просто привык что в инете адекватные люди, а в реале агрессивное быдло.


   Агрессивное и более прямолинейное. Я не укек-Глеб опять-таки. Для меня по сути просто унизительно вступать в такие долгосрочные и непонятные игры, не к лицу. Если это так, то я был бы труЪ-тролль. Я не тролль по простой причине того, что я открыт и всё про себя разбалтываю. Меня можно разозлить, можно сослаться, что я всё выдумал, но можно и легко проверить что я был там-то и там-то, было бы желание. Есть адреса, телефоны, я вообще был в фед.розыске почти год, меня задерживали. Всё это очень легко проверить. А тролль о себе всё таит, его невозможно задеть, потому что всё - неправда, как Poteryana, в таком духе. Всё ложь. Ты рад, что принудил меня оправдываться? Флаг тебе в руки, барабан на шею. Раз я эмоционален, а ты вообще  - нет, значит, я не могу не предполагать, что ты просто провоцируешь меня и тупо разводишь. Тебе же всё равно, а мне нет. Когда я совсем свалю отсюда и отовсюду, мне, конечно, уже будет побарабану кто что городит. Пока я тут, я буду отвечать, а потом кто что придумает - это уже его проблемы и домыслы. Я всегда старался писать искренне и не имею склонности приукрашивать. Если бы любил, то описал бы нечто куда более геройское и эпичное, не стал бы описывать косяки. Всё, мне больше нечего добавить. В инете преимущество на вашей стороне, потому что вы имеете право по сути не верить никому, так и лгать другим. Это тоже не моя территория, мне здесь не комфортно, а садомазохизмом заниматься не хочу продолжать. Нужно уходить вовремя и время подошло. Осталось пройти пару врачей.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> я вообще был в фед.розыске почти год, меня задерживали. Всё это очень легко проверить.


 ШТО?!  Ни  фига себе..  За  что  это?




> Я не тролль по простой причине того, что я открыт и всё про себя разбалтываю.


 Ну и я  о  себе  разбалтываю, что  дальше-то? Значит  я  тоже  не тролль.
Одной  девке  даже  показывал  некое  видео  которое  меня  компрометирует.  
Даже  с голосом, кстати, единственный раз когда осмелился.  Трезвый  был.
Потом  удалил  начисто.

В  общем, ладно.  Объясняешься  ты  эмоционально  и как  бы  не  терпящим  возражения  тоном, мол, "вы кого  во мне  увидели?!  Обоснуйте! Я реальный  пацан!".

Я  уже  сказал  что мне, в общем-то  по фиг.  Прямых  доказательств  у меня  нет, только  косвенные  улики и моя  субъективная  интуиция. Может  ты  любишь  баловаться  клонами, может  реально  такой  честный  и  чистый.  
Фифти-фифти.




> jeake-Тьма Тичо.


 jeake это  Тьма Тичо?
Мм.

----------


## _lamer

> ШТО?! Ни фига себе.. За что это?


   Ни за что, а почему - родители зачем-то подали в розыск когда я свалил. 



> Может ты любишь баловаться клонами,


   Я их перечислил. У меня есть своё собственное имя, может, оно и не Джером, но это моё имя, поэтому мне чужого не надо.



> jeake это Тьма Тичо?


   Укек-Глеб мне сказал, а он тут больше других смыслит в клонах и троллях, у него на каждого есть картотека. У него вот много клонов, но он тонко троллит, поэтому распознать его персонажей довольно затруднительно. Он говорит, что это его развлечение, ему нравится такой образ жизни в инете. Вот на него и греши. Я не очень люблю эту инет-культуру.



> Одной девке даже показывал некое видео которое меня компрометирует. 
> Даже с голосом, кстати, единственный раз когда осмелился. Трезвый был.
> Потом удалил начисто.


   У меня всё гораздо хуже. Делал 6 видео для девушки. Заставить удалить не могу. Фобы так не поступают. Она активна в реале, подумал, что достаточно взрослая чтобы можно было доверять. Ну я и не сомневаюсь, но всё равно..для инетчика я поступил неправильно.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ни за что, а почему - родители зачем-то подали в розыск когда я свалил.


 А, ну  тебе  ничего  не могли  сделать, если  18 лет было уже.



> У меня всё гораздо хуже. Делал 6 видео для девушки. Заставить удалить не могу. Фобы так не поступают. Она активна в реале, подумал, что достаточно взрослая чтобы можно было доверять. Ну я и не сомневаюсь, но всё равно..для инетчика я поступил неправильно.


 Да  нет,  просто  в этом  видео  я  держал   мёртвого  котёнка    и  рассказывал  что  нашёл его   на  улице и  он  уже  такой  был.  Она  сказала  ты  болен  и  забанила,  потом  вернула  и  сказала что  пожалела  меня хотя  могла  бы   обратиться в  милицию. Ага..
Но  полагаться  на  судьбу  я  не  стал  и  сразу  же удалил.  Это  раньше  я мечтал  о мировом внимании как  охотника  на кошек,  теперь  уже  переболел.
Из-за каких-то  кошек  буду  тёплое  местечко  терять.  На фиг  надо.

Видео-то  безобидное и  ничего   не  доказывающее, но  даже  лёгкий  шум  поднимать  мне  уже  не хочется.

----------

